# circular concave depression



## joesuper (Feb 20, 2012)

I am building a pool cue rack and need to make a circular concave depression in the base for the butt of the cue to rest in. Any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can use a core box router bit of the correct size in a plunge router. If the bottom of the hole doesn't need to be concave, you could just drill the appropriate size hole using a Forstener bit in a drill press. These bits can cut large flat bottomed holes but are not easy to use in a hand drill. There are other types of drill bits that can be used with a hand drill and bore a large hole such as brad points and spade bits but they will leave a hole from the center point. You could put a piece of felt in the bottom of the hole to cover the point hole.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

If it were me I would just drill the appropriate size holes through a piece of 3/4 stock. Then glue the stock to a piece of additional stock or a bit of 1/4" plywood. If you don't want the edge of the plywood to show a 1/8 to 1/4 veneer could be glued to the assembly.

The only way that I know of how to make the concave depression that you desire is to use a flute bit for a router. If you don't want to use a plunge router to "drill" these concave depressions, a drill press would be a good substitute. However the largest flute bit that I have is 3/4" in diameter and too small for your application and I don't recall seeing larger diameter flute bits from normal woodworking sources.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I used a bowl coring bit with a guide bushing and template for mine.


----------

